# Another bit of strangeness from hubby



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

Hubby came back yesterday lunchtime for his lunchtime nookie, I was painting the house and I had a pair of old trousers on.

I've never liked shagging with my trousers or knickers around my ankles, its something I've always associated with when I was in the army, and having a quickie in uniform.

Anywho I assume the position over the table and I'm quite enjoying it, being something I haven't done in a while I'm getting nice flashbacks to the good old days.

So hubby wants to get my trousers off, which is hard for the same reason It was when I was in uniform I was wearing awkward boots which took a while to get off and as hubby was due back, well the definition of a quickie meant they had to stay on.

Anywho I can read hubby quite well, and he really didn't want to shag me like that.

I found it very curious so I asked him what was up. It turns out he never really liked me wearing trousers. Its something he associates with when we first met.

And then it dawned on me is that was why he bought me so many clothes all of which were skirts or house dresses. Which was slightly manipulative.

Its once in a blue moon that I wear jeans or trousers these days and I'm just thinking wtf ....

So hubby doesn't get any,,, it wasn't an arguement really cause hubby doesn't bite any more when I try to wind him he flat out admitted he doesn't like me wearing trousers and tries to fix it so I don't.

As he had to rush off back to work totally he frustrated I used my nucleur card when I said don't worry I'll sort myself out.

Hubby views my wanking as some sort of terrible failure on his part, so he put his foot down and refused to leave till I promised I wouldn't.

I was thinking about it for the rest of the day, I was fully intending to make him shag me trousers down when he got home (which is what he was expecting as well he told me later) but we just did it normally.

I'm still thinking about it though, should I make him do it... I don't know I don't want to wind him up just for the sake of doing it...but...


----------



## hitched4ever (Aug 3, 2009)

Sounds like just a plain old power struggle to me.
My advice...*Give it up*. By your own example be selfless.
Encourage him by that loving example to be the same.
That's what love is, a selfless gift. Perhaps your H will follow
your lead. It might be an old corny saying but theres tons of truth to "you'll attract more bee's with honey than vinegar"
Sweet is always better then sour, especially in sex.


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

hitched4ever said:


> Sounds like just a plain old power struggle to me.
> My advice...*Give it up*. By your own example be selfless.
> Encourage him by that loving example to be the same.
> That's what love is, a selfless gift. Perhaps your H will follow
> ...


yep that's me surrendered wife..

To be honest I don't think its that big an issue it's not a case that either isn't being loving enough.

It's just something strange that I discovered... I was a little bit annoyed at first that this was only something I discovered now. Though I've always known that hubby likes me to act and dress girly.

lol he told me he was certain that when he arrived home yesterday evening he was going to find me wearing trousers and make him shag me.

To be honest I think it's all based on the first few years of our relationship when I was in the army, he did shag me plenty of times like that, but now is the first time I'm getting an inkling that he didn't always care for the circumstances where we had sex.

anywho I've found it helpful to try and express myself on here sorry if I'm acting too self absorbed.


----------



## hitched4ever (Aug 3, 2009)

sarah.rslp said:


> anywho I've found it helpful to try and express myself on here sorry if I'm acting too self absorbed.



I didnt mean to imply that you were being selfish. 
I was just thinking that making something out of something little
probably isnt worth the bother and will usually cause more harm then good, thats all. So hubby doesnt like you in trousers, or thats not his fave, no biggie. I like my wife in feminine attire too.
But, I would bang her if she wanted it regardless of what she was wearing or not wearing.  But, I still have my preferences...just as she does about me.


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

hitched4ever said:


> I didnt mean to imply that you were being selfish.
> I was just thinking that making something out of something little
> probably isnt worth the bother and will usually cause more harm then good, thats all. So hubby doesnt like you in trousers, or thats not his fave, no biggie. I like my wife in feminine attire too.
> But, I would bang her if she wanted it regardless of what she was wearing or not wearing.  But, I still have my preferences...just as she does about me.


As I said in my original post this wasn't a cause of strife with my husband, it was just something new I found out about and wanted to describe on here so I could figure out how I feel about it.

Like I also explained it has some basis in earlier events in my relationship.. sorry if I've confused you


----------



## hitched4ever (Aug 3, 2009)

Must be the 'language barrier' LOL 

So then, are trousers on or off? (so to speak, pun intended)
Its interesting what we can learn about a spouse even after being with them many years. Every once in a while you may even have to look at them and say "really????"


----------

